# Forecast for a Hot Winter in Texas



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry haven't been around life is keeping me busy!
Forecast for a HOT winter!!!
A Texas Merry Christmas to my WB Family










Yep Jerky and summer sausage time.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh lord!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2020)

Funny and oh my!


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2020)

IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!!!!
Just kidding, great to see you back brother!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2020)

DID you say jerky!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jerky and summer sausage but limited. Didn't have a chance to hunt this year. Way too busy dealing with dads needs.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!!!!
> Just kidding, great to see you back brother!




Wishing I could be here more little brother!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2020)

Great to know you are with us in spirit, at a minimum! Hope that life treats you well in the days ahead. Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Sorry haven't been around life is keeping me busy!
> Forecast for a HOT winter!!!
> A Texas Merry Christmas to my WB Family
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM,i can all most taste it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2020)

@ripjack13 
Habanero’s this will be the last for this year. Going to try and keep plant alive thru winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2020)

Those are a tad warm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @ripjack13
> Habanero’s this will be the last for this year. Going to try and keep plant alive thru winter.


Should be Ghost Pepper
Had Habenaro on the brain from the deer summer sausage I was packaging.
@ripjack13 likes lots of heat! He asked a ways back if I was growing any this year.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2020)

I had some ghost peppers yesterday with my burger. Mmmmm
I'm thinking I'll get some scorpion pepper next. The habanero isn't cutting it lately. 
So, you have sausage to unload? 
What kind of pepper is that pictured?

Good to see you around man. I like it when you post.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 6, 2020)

Rodney, as long as you keep the plant watered, it should come back in the spring. I have a Serano plant that is going on 5 years old. I also have some Chile Tepins that are now over 20 years old, and still produce over 15 thousand peppers per year. DMAIK ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I had some ghost peppers yesterday with my burger. Mmmmm
> I'm thinking I'll get some scorpion pepper next. The habanero isn't cutting it lately.
> So, you have sausage to unload?
> What kind of pepper is that pictured?
> ...


Ghost pepper. The peppers I got off it this year were twice as big and miserably HOT.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2020)

@ripjack13 May have more sausage later this year or early next year. All depends on Dad and how he is doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 7, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> . I also have some Chile Tepins that are now over 20 years old, and still produce over 15 thousand peppers per year. DMAIK ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Danged Jerry - guess they don't like the cold around here. Finally found some seeds that would sprout and had a few bushes of Chile Tepins this year. Didn't make no 15,000 peppers, but had enough to make enough sauce to last me for a while. Then the frosts came and bye-bye!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Danged Jerry - guess they don't like the cold around here. Finally found some seeds that would sprout and had a few bushes of Chile Tepins this year. Didn't make no 15,000 peppers, but had enough to make enough sauce to last me for a while. Then the frosts came and bye-bye!!


We always had a bush around the house growing up. It would freeze every year but always came back. Maybe yours will too.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 7, 2020)

I left a number of peppers on the plant as we went into killing frosts. Hopefully, they fell to the ground, will volunteer and sprout next spring. It's all for the sake of an experiment. Already have proved that some less than hardy things will grow around here. Have a number of figs and japanese persimmons in the ground and fruiting. They shouldn't be - but works for me. Recently found an olive that should grow here as well as some pomegranates and a avocado. Have not found an artichoke or a cardoon that will overwinter in the ground. However, have had some dahlias, some caladiums and some elephant ears survive. Have a few corms of gladiolas in the ground now, to see if they will overwinter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rodney @Bigdrowdy1 I am only on here every once in a while myself. Looking after myself, wife and Great grandson and my german shepard. Man take good care of your Dad. Please don't forget me when you get more summer sausage made.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @ripjack13 May have more sausage later this year or early next year. All depends on Dad and how he is doing.



No rush man. Take care of that Dad. That's more important ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 12, 2021)

Well....... ‘21 took care of the “hot” winter....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

